
The Forgotten History of Small Nuclear Reactors - jonbaer
http://spectrum.ieee.org/energy/nuclear/the-forgotten-history-of-small-nuclear-reactors?ref=hn
======
ChuckMcM
Here I thought it was going to talk about research reactors like the TRIGA but
no, its "small" 400MW power reactors.

The links are interesting, especially the times article an the article on
Yankee Rowe but it still compares the cost of fossil fuels in the late 60's
with nuclear. That cost equation has shifted quite a bit.

Also for _really_ small nuclear reactors (between RTGs and these guys) are
ones from Terrapower and Toshiba which are container sized rather than
football field sized.

I would also like to see a better breakdown of costs, those are usually
missing.

